

AngularJS Tutorial: now real-time with no backend using Firebase - mfrisbie
http://www.thinkster.io/pick/eHPCs7s87O/angularjs-tutorial-learn-to-rapidly-build-real-time-web-apps-with-firebase

======
ztratar
Awesome changes and tutorial dogfooding, though I certainly wouldn't call
Firebase "ubiquitous" just yet.

------
askar
Fantastic tut on Angular. I wish you wrote on a different blog engine.

~~~
mfrisbie
We work with a home-rolled solution. What don't you like about it?

